# Solved: Access denied



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

Hi All,
I have a question. I just set up a small
network between my XP desktop and my Vista
laptop. All seems to be working fine file sharing
internet access. For my question, I can only access
the public files from the XP desktop. It won't let me
access My Documents.This is the massage I get:

\\Computer2\shareddocs is not accessible. You might not have
permission to use this network resource. contact the administrator of
this server to find out it you have access permissions.
No network provider accepted the given network path.

Router:Linksys Wireless-N Broadband Router. Model WRT300N
Laptop: Toshiba Satellite, OS: Vista Home Premium
Desktop: ABS OS XP Home SP2
IPCONFIG /ALL was taken from the Vista laptop
Thanks,
Barry

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Barry and Sue>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Computer2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5006EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-E3-F7-7C-DD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d8fb:96aa:5c9b:2ca0%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, June 30, 2007 11:38:44 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 01, 2007 2:42:53 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251664099
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
192.168.5.253
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI-E Fast Etherne
t NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D4-97-C3-3E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{EE990A54-B044-44E5-8C90-6986E72EE
DB4}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{0122F7BA-FF34-4AF2-84CC-731B1321C
889}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.101%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
192.168.5.253
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e388:203d:33f7:3f57:fe9a(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::203d:33f7:3f57:fe9a%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Barry and Sue>


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

The My Documents, Programs Files, and Windows folders are locked down by default on computers with Simple File Sharing enabled. You need to disable Simple File Sharing on the remote PC and you may also need to have an account with the same username and password on both PCs, depending on what you are trying to access on the remote PC.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't understand why "shareddocs" was part of the error message when you were attempting to access "My Documents."

XP Home only has Simple File Sharing, so don't try to figure out how to disable it. 

Does the system let you share "My Documents" and did you share it? If so, then the reason you couldn't access it is what Frank4d said.


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

TerryNet said:


> I don't understand why "shareddocs" was part of the error message when you were attempting to access "My Documents."
> 
> XP Home only has Simple File Sharing, so don't try to figure out how to disable it.
> 
> Does the system let you share "My Documents" and did you share it? If so, then the reason you couldn't access it is what Frank4d said.


TerryNet I can share My Documents from Windows Vista to XP but can't access My Documents
in Vista from XP. I hope you can understand what I am trying to say.
Thanks,
Barry


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

On the Vista computer, try adding the same user name and password that is being used on the XP Computer.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"I hope you can understand what I am trying to say."

Now I can and do. Please ignore my post and listen to Frank and Bob!


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

Bob Cerelli said:


> On the Vista computer, try adding the same user name and password that is being used on the XP Computer.


I will give both computers the same user name and password, will let you know if it works.
Will get back to you in the morning.
Thank for trying to help.
Barry


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

More details about how to network XP can be found at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/xp_network.htm

More details on networking Vista can be found at:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/vista_network_sharing_center.htm 
and
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/networking/vista_network.htm


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

I have set both the XP and Vista computer with the same user name and password,
and still no joy.
I have rechecked all my setting, I don't see anything wrong BUT still can't access "shareddocs"
still get the same error massage. 
Any other ideas.
Thanks again for every ones help.
Barry


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

And you confirmed that the network was done according to the instructions in the links?


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

Bob Cerelli said:


> And you confirmed that the network was done according to the instructions in the links?


Let me double check. I'll check back later
Barry


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Vista compatibility with earlier versions of Windows.

Start, Run, regedit

Navigate to the following folder:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa

In the right, double-click "LmCompatibilityLevel"

Change the value to 1 (probably currently 3)

Restart your computer


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Vista compatibility with earlier versions of Windows.
> 
> Start, Run, regedit
> 
> ...


John reset value and still no go. Bob rechecked your links I believe all my setting are 
correct.
Here is an image of my network if it helps,
I have no problem opening Public on Computer2


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

On the Vista computer, what are the settings for the Network and Sharing Center?
Can you share some other directory and have it be accessed?


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

Bob Cerelli said:


> On the Vista computer, what are the settings for the Network and Sharing Center?
> Can you share some other directory and have it be accessed?


Hi Bob,
The only thing I can access are the public files from the XP desktop. On \\Computer2\shareddocs is still not accessible. I still get the same massage

(\\Computer2\shareddocs is not accessible. You might not have
permission to use this network resource. contact the administrator of
this server to find out it you have access permissions.
No network provider accepted the given network path.)

As for the Vista (Computer2) All the setting are set for sharing.
I must be missing something someplace. 
Thank for all you time.
Barry


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Can you post a screenshot of the network and sharing center.


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

Bob Cerelli said:


> Can you post a screenshot of the network and sharing center.


Here is the screen shot Bob.
Barry


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

What happened when you tried to share another folder on the Vista computer?

Did you test by turning off that a password is required?


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

Bob Cerelli said:


> What happened when you tried to share another folder on the Vista computer?
> 
> Did you test by turning off that a password is required?


Bob I have tried to share other folder with the same out come. NO GO
I tried turning off password is required. NO GO
I guess the only way I'm going to share is Public.
Barry


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Other than My Documents, what other directories did you share and were were the share privileges on that.


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

Hi All,
I just wanted to thank everyone for there help.
I did manage to fix my problem. Last night I 
ran the wireless setup wizard again and bingo
everything is working.
Barry


----------



## richardsnowstar (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi,

I have a network of 3 computers, 1 vista and 2 xp. The vista can see everything on the other pc's but the XP pcs cannot access the C: drive on the vista pc. They can access 2 external drives that are connected to the Vista PC! They can also access printers and the public folder but nnothing else on the C: drive although it is set for sharing.

Can anyone help?

Thanks,
Richard


----------

